# JJ's Bait Shop in Milligan has closed/Re-opening on Avalon Blvd.



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

The sign on the door stated they had closed & would be opening a new shop on Avalon Blvd. This was a great bait shop, with a wide range of bait & supplies. The guy, who ran it, told me recently that he was having a hard time making it there. The only problem I saw was that he was closed on Mondays.

Looks like in our area, Ace Hardware will be about our only source of crickets & earthworms. Anyone know of anyone else, in the Crestview area, who sells crickets & earthworms?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn Ive spent a lot of money in there. Guess I'm back to using to Holt store for bait.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Damn Ive spent a lot of money in there. Guess I'm back to using to Holt store for bait.


Which store in Holt is now selling bait?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The only store in Holt and has been for years.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea I'm really depressed they moved, so convenient. Ace or browns in Holt is about all that's around our area...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Yea I'm really depressed they moved, so convenient. Ace or browns in Holt is about all that's around our area...


Just don't use a debit/credit card there at Browns!!!:whistling:


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Mickies, about four miles north of Baker has earthworms. They are under new management so I'm not sure about crickets.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Wing has crickets and worms. I've been asking Joe to get a minnow tank for years but he won't do it.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Farm World in Laurel Hill has worms, I don't know about crickets.


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

Are they going to stock freshwater baits?


----------

